# Mosquito?



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Any report on ice conditions at Skeeter I'm an hour away just looking for some info and when you think it'll be ready to hit!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Crappie kid said:


> Any report on ice conditions at Skeeter I'm an hour away just looking for some info and when you think it'll be ready to hit!


Heard 2 guys were on ice


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be there Sunday! Can't wait!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

4 guys were out earlier they posted multiple videos on Facebook. They were on 3”. I’ll be there sat


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

I can confirm on the two guys on main lake. I saw them as I was driving home. I only fished the docks. 1-3 inch by the docks. Be careful, I didn’t check anywhere else.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Was in at marks.he said a guy told him 3 near shore.the further out u go its 4..i found that hard to beleive but thats what i was told..


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 4 guys were out earlier they posted multiple videos on Facebook. They were on 3”. I’ll be there sat


 Was it on a FB Group? If so, mind sharing? Trying to stay as plugged-in as I can...Thanks!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohio ice fishing is the group


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I was one of the two off the state park and made 14 fow with about 3 inches . Heres where i checked ,bouy line was almost all wide open so give that an extra few days ,cemetery was about 3-4 where i checked didnt go very far out then we fished the state park. Alot of open water by causeway which is normal but give it a few more days and it should heal up good .


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Heading out to Skeeter here shortly anyone else gonna give her a try?


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got out here half a dozen shanny's out in front of the cemetery ice looks good I did not check it by the cemetery couldn't tell you how thick the Ice is


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got off the ice went out of a state park cold as hell about four and a half inch good clear ice bunch of dink gills one nice perch missed the bunch still had fun


----------

